# Help With Naked Pigeon



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

A local rehabber got this poor pigeon a few months ago totally naked. Unfortunately, she did not get much information on him. He is slowly
growing some feathers but not much as pictured. However, he just got 
such a personality and very delightful, does his male dance regularly. Poor guy doesn't have any mirrors in his cage,  so he still thinks there's some hope for a female to come around. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do we know anything about his story? There is an entry of some pigeons in THE PIGEON by Wendell Levi that details a genetic aberration where they didn't grow any feathers at all. It's a weird-looking picture and this seems almost similar. I would try to make sure that he gets all the nutrition possible and a little bit (and I do mean "little bit") of sun to help with vitamin D3 production as well as some calcium supplement to help. However, it might ultimately be a lost cause. In such a case, I'd knit him (not me personally--somebody who's good at that kind of thing) a form-fitting sweater and see about installing some flight feathers. That might help him in the social outlook department.

Just out of curiosity, since the word "burn" appears in the picture filenames, can we assume that this bird suffered a large burn?

Pidgey


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww poor thing,

Wish it well on a fast feather growing, lol it looks cute even like that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my, what a sweetie! That face says it all!

I think a drop of cod liver oil in the seed once a month would be appropriate since the bird shouldn't have access to much sunlight. A deficiency of vitamin D will also promote a deficiency of calcium and phosphorus.

Also, a good variety of seeds, legumes, grains and greens will help him to get the extra nutrients he needs.

If the feather loss is due to burns, then there is need for specific nutrition, such as potassium which is needs to be replaced. Increase protein in diet. A good protein supplement (free form amino acids), to help heal tissue. Fee form amino acids are easily absorbed and assimilated. Vitamin E/selenium will help to prevent scar tissue and Zinc to increase healing time.

A good seed tonic like linseed, for unsaturated fatty acids to help with skin tissue. Extra vitamin A, which corn and other yellow/orange vegies can provide for tissue repair. 

Topically you can use aloe vera on second or thrid degree burns after healing begins. It is only good on first degree burns initially.

If I think of anything more I will add later.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHOA! I sure wonder what happened!

The little cutie sure looks alert and wide-eyed, if not - ah - "bushy tailed!"

Sure hope he will be OK...

Oh yes, and not ALL Baldies are ugly...he sure looks like a charmer!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I personally would try to devise something for the poor thing to wear. He looks cold to me. Pigeons have feathers for a reason. Poor baby........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Actually, I'll tell you one other thing I'd try--I'd tube-feed the bird one daily meal of Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula. That stuff will induce a molt in pigeons that have been lacking in the nutrition department. If that's a possibility, I'd do that and keep it up for about two months to see if it helped.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Actually, I'll tell you one other thing I'd try--I'd tube-feed the bird one daily meal of Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula. *That stuff will induce a molt in pigeons* that have been lacking in the nutrition department. If that's a possibility, I'd do that and keep it up for about two months to see if it helped.
> 
> Pidgey



OK, I think I'm missing something..._*induce*_ a molt? The poor pij has NO feathers (to speak of) TO molt.  

or is this like "reverse" psychology??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> OK, I think I'm missing something..._*induce*_ a molt? The poor pij has NO feathers (to speak of) TO molt.


Well, yeah, that's right. In inducing a molt, the point is that new feathers grow IN!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, yeah, that's right. In inducing a molt, the point is that new feathers grow IN!
> 
> Pidgey


Many thanks! Sure fooled me. 

An "older cat" CAN learn new things!  I see what you are saying...


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

I thought if it was genetic thing, he wouldn't grow any feathers. We are pretty 
baffled by him and we don't have any history on him. So any ideas are helpful.
He stays in a warm cage under a light.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> While you are waiting for a knitted, fitted sweater, you might try a heavy cotton sock with small slits in all the proper places. If it works, you could make him a wardrobe so you would have spares to wash. I would not use wool as it might be irritating to his skin. Good luck .


Glad you mentioned about the wool, little bird! Wool makes ME itch!

Ahhhh, nice soft cotton.

He DOES look different from what I would expect to see about a bird with few feathers! The feathers look "different" too...

I am really going to be interested to see what happens with this little one!

If it's a hen, you could name her Gypsy Rose Lee! The feathers already remind me of a boa...


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks, you're right the feathers do look weird. (poor guy)
They almost curl. The two straw like ones sticking out his bum are really something. He's definitely a boy though. He puffs his little crop out
when doing his dance.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pittsburgh24 said:


> Mr. Squeaks, you're right the feathers do look weird. (poor guy)
> They almost curl. The two straw like ones sticking out his bum are really something. He's definitely a boy though. He puffs his little crop out
> when doing his dance.


Well, IF this is something genetic, I sure hope he will be OK! He is sooo CUTE!

How OLD is he??? If HE is a HE, you could name him "Monty" (remember the film, "The Full ...."??)  

That first picture looks like he's saying, "WHAT are YOU lookin' at??!!"


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

He is just adorable! Feathers or no feathers he is precious!!!!

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope this bird's condition improves. In the meantime, he provides a study in pigeon physiology that sketches don't quite capture. The bends in his wing are especially interesting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! What an amazing and precious little one. This must be one for the record books. I do hope the youngster will eventually get at least close to looking like a fully feathered pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In answer to your question, little bird, yes, birds can get Cushing's. There is no documented case of spontaneous hyperadrenocorticism in birds. Usually, it's a case where either the bird is receiving glucocorticoids as a treatment or there is a tumor producing too much of the various hormones that cause this disease. I couldn't find much (yet) about the actual symptoms of the disease and no mention so far in my study of feather loss to this extent.

The birds with the genetic problem that I mentioned from that book are in Section 576 (page 334) of the edition that I have. It also mentions that they resented sweaters knitted for them so that they had to be kept in a warm room.

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Featherless*

I felt the need to post what little was said in the book THE PIGEON by LEVI on this subject........Pigeons hereditarily naked, entirely featherless were discovered in a family of racing homers in Washington.Two adult pairs were sent to the University of Wisconsin for study in 1938.They proved incapable of producing fertile eggs because of their inability to coupulate.Owen,through a process of artifical insmination, has obtained progeny.Cole and Owen reported in 1944 the genetic test which showed it to be a simple recessive gene. It has subsequently become extinct. This is word for word from the book THE PIGEON..............the picture in the book shows what appear to be 4 healty featherless pigeons.I would also like to add that there are at least 2 pigeon types that have naked necks the Romanian Bare-Neck pigeon and the Spanish Naked Neck pigeon.This is genetic and I for one believe that the bird will never have a full coat of feathers.There are people that study pigeon genetics, that I am sure would like to study this bird.They DO NOT mistreat the birds that they study,they try to find answers to these things.........................GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If it is genetic then that is probable, George.

If not, then I would include daily regimen of garlic, preferrably a capsule a day, this will help with feather growth, purify the blood and build up his immunities. Also, include everything already mentioned earlier.

I've had several pigeons grow a nice thick layered coat of feathers after several months on it. They did have their feathers initially, but the garlic sure made a difference after they molted.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is adorable. Just want to hug him and keep him warm.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

By all means continue to help this bird as it may not be genetic and with the right diet he may grow feathers.I did not mean to give up. I just want make people aware that it could be genetic. So if he does not grow a full set of feathers not to feel bad,as it seems that the bird can live and be healty . GEORGE


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks george,
I'm sure she (the rehabber) is going to continue to give him loving care as long as she'll be able to do so. She is fond of him. We're just putting him
out there in hopes of anyone sharing knowledge with this rare problem.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just an FYI...thought about this cat when I saw this pij.

There is a hairless (not even whiskers) cat called the Sphynx. Their skin feels like suede but they sure look - ah - different. They feel warm to the touch and have been called a "suede hot water bottle." One has to avoid temperature extremes, which I am sure is true with your cutie.

This cat has been described as "part monkey, part dog, part child and part cat." They have been traced back to the Aztecs of Mexico, but the origins lie far to the north in Canada (!), where in l966, a hairless mutant kitten, named Prune, was born.

The gene responsible for the hairless coat, is also responsible for the long, lean angular body build. Its hairlessness also means that the body oils normally absorbed by a cat's coat must be frequently shampooed off the Sphynx's skin. Because of its high metabolism, it also has a huge appetite.

Does the pij tend to eat a lot too?

As mentioned, we will all be interested in how this pijie grows!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh the poor thing. I can just imagine him doing his dance and trying to "display" when there is nothing to display. So glad he's not aware of it!

Glad to hear that he's well otherwise. Hope his problem can be discovered and rectified.

He certainly looks like quite a sweetheart. 

Good luck with him,
Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Oh the poor thing. I can just imagine him doing his dance and trying to "display" when there is nothing to display. So glad he's not aware of it!
> 
> Glad to hear that he's well otherwise. Hope his problem can be discovered and rectified.
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't know, Linda...being naked has its own charm! At least "she" or "he" can see what they are getting!!!   

Sorry, but...just couldn't let this pass!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In this case it's more likely that she could see what it was that she wasn't getting (feathers) as that's kinda' important to a bird. Anyhow, since there are some feathers, I'm not thinking that this is exactly genetic. The earlier reference to Cushing's is in effect a question of whether the bird's feather follicles are present but being inhibited by a chemical imbalance of some sort. If it were Cushing's though, we'd have to worry about a metastatic tumor that would be a far worse and more immediate problem. Due to the mention of this bird being this way for "months", I'm hoping that we can rule that one out.

There are diseases that can affect feather follicles and I'm going to have to do more research on that tonight.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> In this case it's more likely that she could see what it was that she wasn't getting (feathers) as that's kinda' important to a bird.
> 
> *Now, Pidge, how would YOU know? Different "clothes" (or lack thereof) for different pijies. There are other very strange looking breeds of pigeons out there (Cropper or Pouter for one AND some with lack of feathers in certain areas). As the sayings goes, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" AND "looks aren't EVERYTHING!"*
> 
> ...



This pij does NOT seem to have "normal" pigeon feathers. They are finer and not shaped the same. Maybe this is a rare bird OR a new breed? 

Yeah, I know, probably something "genetic."

I am definitely interested in seeing what happens with this little one!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I found this link. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2000003.stm


Some sites, although they're primarily talking about head baldness only, mention mites being a possibility or a moult.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It also looks like there's a feather or two on that chicken.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pittsburgh24, all...


He IS totally adorable...!

The few feathers that are present appear to me to the typical under-Feathers, and not the feathers which show for the outermost appearance.

For what it's worth, the various Pigeons I have had who had bald or bare patches, from injury or who knows what...when these in some cases had already been present for months while the Pigeon was in someone else's care...

These areas filled in nicely to where one would never know they had ever been bald or bare. Now, I know that that is different from what you are dealing with here, but maybe it is still in the Ball-Park.

Various kinds of insideous MItes of course can infest the follicles also, which will prevent Feathering...and I imagine that a neutral Oil of come kind, Castor or Olive Oil will smother them to ammend the situation.

I have hald that thought sometimes in the side of my mind, when I realized that bare or bald areas had filled in after I had kept them several days coverd in Neosporin, so, you could try that even, as a test - just elect a 'Test Area' on the Bird, and for a week, keep that areas moistened really well with Neosporin, then see what happenns...

While I am often touting Boji-Berries for Pigeons...and non-salty Sea Weeds, I guess I will recommend them yet again for this one!

If you can do 'Seed-Pops' with him, simply see to it you get ten or fifteen or so Goji-Berries into him a day for the next month...they can be cut into thirds and pre-soaked even if you like, so they are soft.

Purple Dulce in small flakes, either as a little pile for him to peck at, or, adhered to his Seeds by lightly glistening the Seeds with Olive Oil...or if not Purple Dulce, then some other Sea Vegetable or Sea Weed would be fine. Just make sure the Oolive Oil is from a brand New fresh Bottle and is not some old stuff laying around in the cubbard.

Occasional and moderate direct outdoor Sunshine, as others have suggested, also would be a good thing I think...but of course make sure it is moderate so he does not get Sunburned.

Who knows...even if genetic, there might be something which could trigger the completion of the process for his Feathers to still come in...


He sure is cute though..! 

Post some more images!



Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I found this link.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2000003.stm
> 
> ...



I don't anything about genetics or what kind of illness this pij might have, BUT, imo, I would think that mites or molt may not be an issue in this case. The pij has a few feathers but they are so DIFFERENT. He reminds me of a feather boa with skin!

BTW, Pittsburgh24, does this cutie have a *name*? 

You said he belongs to a rehabber. How often do you get to see him??



Mmmm, this may be farfetched, BUT, this isn't a pigeon who's been photoshopped (or whatever other digital enhancing can be done) since Halloween is coming up, is he??? He DOES look like strange feathers have been "attached."


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's no photoshop--it's real. Anyhow, what they'd normally do when trying to diagnose this would be to eliminate the possibility of poor diet by making sure that he's eating everything he should. Then, they'd do a biopsy on a feather follicle to check histopathology, bacterial and fungal cultures. They'd check for Polyomavirus and PBFD virus and lastly run some T4 and TSH tests.

What all that means is that they'd actually look at the cell structure of a feather follicle to make sure that it's still okay. That's easily done with a microscope and a microtome. The cultures are pretty easy, too. The viral stuff should show some histopathological changes in the follicle structure. The T4 and TSH tests are blood tests of hormone levels. That would pretty much cover everything except a genetic problem that can't be changed.

Pidgey


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks all for the suggestions, Mr. Squeaks was asking where the rehabber got him from. He actually was sent over from a Veterinarian's Clinic. So I suppose
that they just gave up hope on him. He does have a name "Mr. Burn" He doesn't have any burns on him however, but he did some injury brush burns on his little wings from having no feather protection. Rehabbers cannot keep their patients forever, so I thought I could get her some help/ideas or if needed a permanent home someday with this little one. 

Cheryl


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

*how old is this guy?*

Hey there, 
I just wanted to know how old this guy is. 
He sure is a cutie... sad looking, but adorable.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It's so CUTE!!!

Mr. Squeaks, I know what kind of cat your talking about. LOL! There also other type of hairless/ almost hairless cats.
There's also several animals that are nude. Animals like guinea pigs, rats (which I own), hamsters, mice, dogs and cats. It all has to do with genetics. 

I guess, when you think about it, it makes sence that there could be/has been a featherless/naked bird. In this a case a naked pigeon!

It probably requires more corn/protein than a normal pigeon..correct? 
Because of the amounts it a has to burn to produce body heat/keep warm.

I hope this little dude lives a full and healthy life. Best of luck with him!
-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am just hoping that IF Mr. Burn needs a home, that a really good one is found.

This pij needs a special home that will be able to take care of his special needs and that means a special "person." Not everyone can provide for such a one.

I, too, hope for a long life. I am sure there is just the right hen out there for a guy who is "different" and "feathers" aren't required.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

He is adorable. I believe this thread is a year old. 


He is so adorable! 

I think if he needed a home forever. I could provide one. Given he needs one.

As he is so darn cute!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

pittsburgh24 said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions, Mr. Squeaks was asking where the rehabber got him from. He actually was sent over from a Veterinarian's Clinic. So I suppose
> that they just gave up hope on him. He does have a name "Mr. Burn" He doesn't have any burns on him however, but he did some injury brush burns on his little wings from having no feather protection. Rehabbers cannot keep their patients forever, so I thought I could get her some help/ideas or if needed a permanent home someday with this little one.
> 
> Cheryl


Wow, this is the same story I have been told about my guy.

I bet this is the same bird that I will be adopting  ! LOL! I posted on this bird last year.
On an update, I have been told it looks like he has bloomers on .

Shipping him is not possible, he would get to cold. 
-Hilly


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pittsburgh24,



Post some more images...



...is it possible Feather follicle Mites could do this?



Anyway, a thicker sort of soft Cotton Stocking could be easily shortened and modified to become a very nice 'Sweater' for him...



Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, Hilly, sure looks and sounds like the little guy you will be getting!

We will be waiting to see how things turn out and UPDATES will be a DEFINITE given...  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well what the heck, this thread IS a year old...!


Lol...


I did get a little de-ja-vu there, but I did not notice the dates..!


So, where is Pittsburgh24? and how is this little Pigeon doing now that a year has gone by???



Phil
l v


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been waiting for news on "Mr. Burns," too ... but was afraid to ask.

Larry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I guess no one minds if I give out the information that I know.

From what I am aware of (and don't doubt) he is VERY healthy and happy. Mr.Burns is full of personallity, and doesn't seem to notice that he is "naked".

I think was told, that they believe it is genetic. Something to do with possible fancy pigeon genetics??

He currently looks like he has bloomers on, with a few odd feather here and there.

Mr. Burns IS the pigeon I am hoping to adopt. His current care taker (the rehabber) wants a home were someone will interact with him more.

I hope to get him Oct. 20th. I will then post pictures ASAP and give a better update. If Pittsburgh24, doesn't update sooner.

-Hilly


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hilly, 


Well...good luck on this..!


Will you knit a Sweater for him? Mor than one?



Phil
l v


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hiily,

Good to hear the good news!

I have lots of soft down feathers (although couldn't ship them to US). But pigeon keepers should have access to good manufacturers. 

How about down jackets and outfits for him? Maybe we could have a fashion designer show for pigeon playsuits for Mr. Burn. (I might even learn to sew a bit).

Larry


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Mr. Burns*

Hi Everyone! 
Sorry I haven't been on, I've been very busy working and rescuing pigeons.
some may have read about me in the Pittsburgh papers for rescuing a racing pigeon from the Bronx 

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07277/822827-53.stm?cmpid=localstate.xml

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/nation/s_530811.html

Mr. Burns is on his way to Hillybean by means of local transport, Ernie
has him now, he's so adorable

Hilly, when you get him post some up to date pictures. 
Beth McMaster (wildbirdrecovery.org ) sure is going to miss him, he
was very attached to her.
Let us know when he arrives!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, I saw this, I think, on tv - didn't know it was one of our members! I know at the time I thought the reporter did a great job covering it. Someone may have even given a link to the story here on the forum.

Anyhow, this is really great for the cause and so is your myspace blog. I loved looking at your pictures and the background music set them off nicely.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I might have posted these links. I know that I corresponded with Cheryl about this bird, but the owners never got back to her, so I guess she's just keeping it. There were about 4 or 5 of these WTCM birds that I know of, that were found. Far as I know, none of the owners ever contacted the finders. I've got one in my loft now as well.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

pittsburgh24 said:


> Mr. Burns is on his way to Hillybean by means of local transport, Ernie
> has him now, he's so adorable
> 
> Hilly, when you get him post some up to date pictures.
> ...



I will for sure post some update pictures when he arrives. He should be here on Thursday (afternoon or evening).

I already have his new home ready to go, some new toys for him, several heat mats set up (one in his home, and a few around the room). I also got some fleece material for him. I know all my others like to lay on fleece. 

Thanks to you, Ernie, and Beth, it was possible for me to get him  .

I'm sure, Beth will miss him. I know, I would miss any of my pigeons, now that I have them. I'll be sure give a lot of updates on him  .

Thank you for the website.

-Hilly


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Hilly, I got to see Mr. Burns before he left, he's got his two favorite
toys packed and with him. I talked to Ernie last night, he was doing good.
she had a heat pad under his towels in his cage, but he didn't care about it much. I could hear him in the background like I used to hear in him always
in the background at Beth's. When he arrives and you have any questions
on him, feel free to call her. Let me know if you don't have her number. 
thanks for adopting him, and he is SO SPECIAL!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done you all! I'm so glad all the pigeons mentioned in the articles were so well cared for and very happy to see our Pigeon-Talk members working together to get Mr. Burns where he is meant to be. This is a happy thread!  

Terry


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone know if Mr. Burns arrived yet?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

There was a slight change of plans.

I will be traveling *tonight* to pick Mr.Burns up.

Unfortunately for several reasons this means I won't be going to the NYB show. BUT I get to go pick up Mr.Burns!  

I'll post a right after we get home (it'll be late). I'll then post pictures later on Saturday afternoon.

Ernie, is WONDERFUL and has been a HUGE help!! 
With Ernie's recommendation, I have now added pigeon bumpers (like baby bumpers) to his new home. The way it'll help cut back on any injury to his arms (wings) or body.  Everything is all set up for him.

Cheryl, I heard Mr.Burns cooing through the phone on Wednesday when I talked to Ernie. VERY cute! 
I don't have Beth's number, could you please pm it to me along with her address?

I am so very excited! I can't wait to meet Mr.Burns and Ernie!
-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I for one, will certainly be waiting on pins and needles to hear that Mr. Burns makes his way to you, Hilly!!

Will be watching and looking forward to pics and updates on your adventures with Mr. Burns!! He is SUCH a SPECIAL little one!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Mr.Burns is HERE!!!

Yep, I just made it in home . 
Mr.Burns is doing well and seems to have taken the trip pretty easy (slept most of the way  ).

He IS little, lol! His picture made him look so much bigger!

He is a total CUTIE! I can't wait to show you all pictures, BUT I have to sleep first.

I am so glad he is finally here.

Post more later today,
Hilly


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hilly, 


Oh good..!


Glad to here you are both Home safe and sound...


Sleep good..!


Looking forward to some pictures..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Great! 
Thanks for update! I'll let Beth know. You & Mr. Burns gets some rest .
We know he'll be happy with you


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic Hilly  Welcome to "Mr. Burns" - I'll bet he is soooo very happy too. He's got such a cute look in his eyes in the first pictures - can't wait to see more. Sounds like it was a tiring trip though - glad you both are home safe & sound


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nothing like being able to take a BIG DEEP BREATH OF RELIEF!!  

We know you will post pics when you can!

Wishing LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL!

WELCOME "HOME," Mr. Burns!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Pictures!!!*

Hey Everyone,
full of personallity he is!

Mr.Burns, wings slaps (lol) and pecks! lol!
It is so cute, because well he doesn't have very big wings.

He is eating/drinking good.

Ok, inside of the cage when the pictures were taken is one of his toys that came with him, his pigeon bumpers (8 inches high), and his heat mat (the rainbows,sun and clouds).

Here they are!








He is so VERY CUTE!!!
-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Hilly!

Wow, he sure is cute! I am glad he has such a nice environment to stay snuggly in.

Thank you for providing him a wonderful home, and for sharing the pics.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww - thanks for those great pictures  Talk about personality +! Especially the second picture - I immediately thought "Strike a pose" (Madonna)... LOL. Glad everyone is settling in nicely


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY! What a GREAT home he has, Hilly!!

I would sure be willing to bet that his lack of feathers is genetic! He just doesn't "look" like he has any "disease" and doesn't look at all sick!

What a cutie...that face says it all! Mr. Burns is gonna be known as MR. PERSONALITY! 

He sure will be one of the SPECIAL PT PIJIES!!

Many thanks for the great pictures...keep 'em comin'!

Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. I sure hope he'll let you hold him! He looks like a bird who was BORN to be cuddled!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG..........He's ADORABLE........CUTE...........what can you say????? Lucky little featherless piggie FOR SURE to have you as his mom..........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG, Hilly! What an amazing little bird. Thank you so very much for giving this little one a home. I know s/he will have all the best with you. 

It is a bit shocking at first glance but once I thought for a moment, it really was no different than the times I have been to the Lily Sanctuary (parrot rescue) and saw a new arrival that had plucked itself. I realize that Mr. Burns is not a plucker, but the impact is the same. A naked Cockatoo is even more of a shock than little Mr. Burns.

Bless both you and Mr. Burns! You have a lovely set up for this little pigeon person!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hilly 



Ohhhhhhhhh...those little poofy 'tufts' make him downright Glamorous..!


Golly...such a cutie...


Any Pigeon's Wings are really a lot smaller than we would think...all those Feathers make their Wings seem BIG...!


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Hilly, thanks so much for posting the pics, he's looking a little insecure..lol..
give him a couple of days...he'll be dancing around like old self...the bumper pads are a good idea, thanks for taking him in. 
Beth saw the pics as well, she misses him give him kisses for us.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hilly,

He absolutely melts my heart. What a honeybun he is. Thank you for the pictures.

Take a look at this site.http://www.abc.net.au/canberra/stories/s1392592.htm I had recalled that somewhere they had knit sweaters for injured penguins so googled it and found a pattern. I'm wondering if Mr. Burns would benefit from a nice little knit or two made of very very soft baby yarn. If I had his measurements I'd be willing to try to knit him a sweater that would fit him to keep his little back and chest warm and yet be cuddly and comfortable and washable. I could sort of use this pattern and adapt it. Is this crazy thinking??? 

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Is this crazy thinking???
> 
> Margaret


Well, if it is crazy thinking then there's two of us crazies  I have absolutely zero ability to knit or sew or anything of that nature, but it did cross my mind that Mr. Burns could use a sweater or two. I was thinking of the toe and foot portion of a nice fluffy sock with a little hole cut in the toe for Mr. Burns's head to go through. Simple things for the non-handy such as I ..

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I too think something to cover him would be great. I don't know about Hilly, but it seems my hands are ALWAYS cold. I even run my hands under hot water before handling any featherless babies as I know my cold hands would be a shock to them. I think something to cover just his body would be great. He just looks "cold" to me.  Even in the winter time, inside the house with heat on, we would be chilly if we ran around naked.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Have to say, that is one handsome bird. I don't think I could stop with just cuddling, I'd have to provide a smooch or two also. Glad he didn't move here to Maine, brrrrr it's too cold.
Daryl


----------



## WildbirdRecovry (Oct 26, 2007)

I am the rehabber who took Mr. Burns in June 30, 2006 to my facility for care. He was brought here by an employee of the vet hospital he had been taken to. I was unable to get ANY information on his condition or the person who dropped him off due to doctor-client confidentiality. Getting a complete history on birds admitted here can be critical to there care. It is fairly obvious that he wasn't hatched in the wild because I do not believe he would have survived past fledging if that long. I am confident that a breeder dropped him there and left no explanation. The vet clinic thought he was injured and never noticed that the lack of feather follicles caused his nakedness.
Mr. Burns was admitted obviously 'naked' but with no burns, abrasions, or anything to indicate this was not genetic. He has but a few feather follicles. You can see that they simply aren't there. There is no evidence that they once where there. He already had the sores on his elbows. He was treated with antibiotics for the sores and in case his elbows might have been the beginning of paratyphoid. He thrived here. Everything was tried to encourage molt - great diet, clean cage, etc. I even talked to my avian vet about trying hormones but she said nothing would work because he simply has no follicles to grow feathers from.
He lived in a Euro Cage from Corners Limited which has white plastic top and sides to prevent contamination from other birds. All my cages have full spectrum flourescent tubes within 18" of the bird. Research has show this to be the most effective and I purchase tubes with the closest factors to full sunlight. He had plenty of room to run around. I kept a heating pad wrapped in a towel at one end of the cage and he chose not to use it very often. I kept a digital thermometer to monitor temperature and it remained at 70-72 degrees at all times. This summer once the rehab room remained at plus 70 degrees, the heating pad was removed. Two of my volunteers made him a little vest (which I put in his care package to Hilly, but he would throw a fit(flailing around on his back) whenever we put it on him. I can't imagine he would tolerate a down vest and I believe a sweater would irritate his skin and damage the few feather follicles he has. There was much thought into all of these possibilities to help him.
I am so glad he has Hilly. He deserves all the attention her loving home will give him. I rehab 400 wildbirds a year and my time to love on him was limited. I do miss him terribly.  I fell in love with the little guy immediately (who couldn't). Of course I will worry about him as his living arrangements here kept him healthy and happy for a year and a half. I do worry that he will stay warm enough but trust that Hilly will monitor the temp in his little house. Keeping a towel on top and sides will help. A room temp above 70 degrees kept him comfortable. Either the sun each day or a full spectrum set up on a timer would satisfy his body's need for UV and the conversion of Vit D. I LOVE the pigeon bumpers. I wish I had thought of that and will definitely use it in the future if needed. I have always used rolled towels to support and protect birds that come here unable to stay upright due to head or spinal trauma, or viruses, but Mr. Burns prefered to beat them up and drag them around. 
Hilly, thank you and he LOVES the little friends I placed in his care package. He has one while I throw the other in the washer since he gets little poopy prints all over them.I trimmed his nails often. He did have a covered piece of wood to perch but prefered not to use it except to jump over.Please keep me informed and keep my email [email protected] if you ever have any questions.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WildbirdRecovry said:


> I am the rehabber who took Mr. Burns in June 30, 2006 to my facility for care. He was brought here by an employee of the vet hospital he had been taken to. I was unable to get ANY information on his condition or the person who dropped him off due to doctor-client confidentiality. Getting a complete history on birds admitted here can be critical to there care. It is fairly obvious that he wasn't hatched in the wild because I do not believe he would have survived past fledging if that long. I am confident that a breeder dropped him there and left no explanation. The vet clinic thought he was injured and never noticed that the lack of feather follicles caused his nakedness.
> Mr. Burns was admitted obviously 'naked' but with no burns, abrasions, or anything to indicate this was not genetic. He has but a few feather follicles. You can see that they simply aren't there. There is no evidence that they once where there. He already had the sores on his elbows. He was treated with antibiotics for the sores and in case his elbows might have been the beginning of paratyphoid. He thrived here. Everything was tried to encourage molt - great diet, clean cage, etc. I even talked to my avian vet about trying hormones but she said nothing would work because he simply has no follicles to grow feathers from.
> He lived in a Euro Cage from Corners Limited which has white plastic top and sides to prevent contamination from other birds. All my cages have full spectrum flourescent tubes within 18" of the bird. Research has show this to be the most effective and I purchase tubes with the closest factors to full sunlight. He had plenty of room to run around. I kept a heating pad wrapped in a towel at one end of the cage and he chose not to use it very often. I kept a digital thermometer to monitor temperature and it remained at 70-72 degrees at all times. This summer once the rehab room remained at plus 70 degrees, the heating pad was removed. Two of my volunteers made him a little vest (which I put in his care package to Hilly, but he would throw a fit(flailing around on his back) whenever we put it on him. I can't imagine he would tolerate a down vest and I believe a sweater would irritate his skin and damage the few feather follicles he has. There was much thought into all of these possibilities to help him.
> I am so glad he has Hilly. He deserves all the attention her loving home will give him. I rehab 400 wildbirds a year and my time to love on him was limited. I do miss him terribly.  I fell in love with the little guy immediately (who couldn't). Of course I will worry about him as his living arrangements here kept him healthy and happy for a year and a half. I do worry that he will stay warm enough but trust that Hilly will monitor the temp in his little house. Keeping a towel on top and sides will help. A room temp above 70 degrees kept him comfortable. Either the sun each day or a full spectrum set up on a timer would satisfy his body's need for UV and the conversion of Vit D. I LOVE the pigeon bumpers. I wish I had thought of that and will definitely use it in the future if needed. I have always used rolled towels to support and protect birds that come here unable to stay upright due to head or spinal trauma, or viruses, but Mr. Burns prefered to beat them up and drag them around.
> Hilly, thank you and he LOVES the little friends I placed in his care package. He has one while I throw the other in the washer since he gets little poopy prints all over them.I trimmed his nails often. He did have a covered piece of wood to perch but prefered not to use it except to jump over.Please keep me informed and keep my email [email protected] if you ever have any questions.


What a wonderful summation of what's gone on with this little guy. I gave Hilly two of my babies that I had to hand raise, so there is NO DOUBT that Mr. Burns is in the best of the best of homes. We will all surely follow his "life" as long as he graces us with his presence. I'm still amazed and elated that the person who bred this bird turned it in to someone to care for. I honestly don't know of a single breeder (I'm talking about knowing PERSONALLY), except for myself, that would have even given Mr. Burns a chance to live. In my mind, that says something wonderful about whoever bred him to begin with. If they cared that much, I would suspect they would be happy to know about him now. Too bad that we'll never know who that person was.
Anyway.........MR. BURNS rocks!!! Best looking bald human OR animal I"VE ever seen...........


----------



## WildbirdRecovry (Oct 26, 2007)

I am certainly glad the breeder turned him over to the vet clinic but if the breeder cared so much, why didn't he/she find him a great home or provide a quality home him/her self? I personally, (this is just my opinion after 30+ years of rescuing dogs, cats, horses, pet birds, domestic poultry and waterfowl, and wildlife), believe we need to stop raising animals for trade and concentrate on all these precious lives needing help first. Then become a conscientious breeder and always include providing homes for rescues as part of your program. 
*I hope that I do not offend anyone.* All of you seem to love and truly care for pigeons but I see the dark side everyday and it isn't pretty. My frustration and extreme sadness over this problem is almost unbearable. I am inundated with domestic animals that have been thrown away and provide homes for all until I can find a better home than mine. I am sure many (or all) of you do the same. Mr. Burns breeder needed to find that perfect home. If he/she had intended that, then the vet clinic would have known his problem was genetic. They had no idea and neither did I until a very good friend (who rescues LOTS of pigeons) did some research and found out. The vet clinic truly believed he was a wild pigeon. Maybe he is but I still believe he would not have survived past hatching in the wild. Please somebody correct me if I am wrong as my pigeon knowledge is limited currently to providing good medical care and proper husbandry. I am learning and find the whole pigeon thing to be facinating. 
Please, this is not intended to offend, just to give some food for thought. 
I will not post again unless someone has a question concerning finding a rehabber or what to do if you find a wildbird in need.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you ALL for your comments  .

He is very unsure of everything right now, but is eating/drinking good so far. As soon as I walk in the room Beautiful, Junebug, Charlie, and then the other three all started cooing (like always). That REALLY got Mr.Burns attention  .

Beth, thank you so much for posting! Yep, I also have full spectrum lights for my pigeons/birds. I was starting to wonder last night on what you did with his nails. I thought a brick would be too rough on his skin. Clipping them makes more sence. Thank you for your e-mail address! I take pictures often of my pigeons, that way Renee and others can see them. I'll now be able to send you some pictures! Don't worry I for SURE will keep on eye on his temperture. I have already checked it twice, once this morning and again this afternoon.

Renee, yep my hands are always cold. I'll just warm my hands with one of the other heat mats for now  . I for sure don't want to shock the little guy.

Mr.Squeaks (Shi), I too hope with time he'll be a snuggle buddy, and let me touch/handle him. I'll give him a few days, and then I'll start working on winning him. lol!

All the credit for the pigeon bumpers has to go to Ernie. She stated the idea, all I did was put it in the works. I think she'll be happy on what I came up with. I keep alot of fabric in a tote, so I just picked a fabric I thought would work well. He has two different sets made, that way when one is being cleaned, he'll have the other set. His cage has a flat bottom (no wire), and the bumpers go all the way to the bottom, so he doesn't have to worry about getting cold by that. I also have his cage covered for added warmth like Beth recommened.

I'll now be including Mr.Burns in all my updates, which are normally posted in the pet pigeon area. 

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks beth (wildbirdrecovry)for the Mr. Burn's history, looks like he's going to have all the attention he deserves with Hilly & the pigeon talk people. he's so missed..
it's so nice that we can still visit him on 'pigeon talk'


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hilly, How's Mr. Burn's adjusting?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

He is doing good .

He started cooing Sunday the 28th, and hasn't stopped. lol!
I tugs at his poor toys like mad! 

He is active and eating/drinking good still. His poos look good.

He coos and attacks my hands, lol! He isn't the only pigeon in the house that does that, so I'm use to it.

Anytime he gets off balance (like when he stands on his toys) he has to flap his little wings. It is the cutest thing!

I'll take more pictures soon, it is getting about that time for another update on Junebug and Charlie (and the others).

Thanks!
Hilly


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

That story is so amazing! Can't wait to see more pictures...


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have enjoyed reading Mr. Burn's story. He is just the cutest pigeon  

Hilly, you have provided him with a lovely safe and warm environment.

I would also like to see him in a cute little outfit to keep him warm over the colder months.

Lindi


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

How is Mr. Burns?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

He is doing good . I hope to give an update (including pictures) on him and the others soon.

He is a cutie! I think he is finally getting use to things. I am no longer getting pecked to death when I stick my hand in the cage. He still does peck often, but I can give him food and water with no problem now. I can sometimes get him to eat from my hand, but most of the time he is too busy attacking it   . 

He really attacks those poor toys. I haven't let him out with the others yet, because I want him to continue to get use to the room. I also want him to find out where his heat mats are. He has three around the room, that he is able to lay on his he gets too cold, or he can go back to his cage.

I do have a few questions (nothing major, but curious about), so I will e-mail Beth soon.

I continue to check his temperature in the cage and room four times a day (morning, afternoon, evening and night). He continues to eat very well, and is quite active (plays with his toys, exploring the room, pecking at my hands, etc.). He also has a full-spectrum light.

I haven't gotten any new pictures yet, because I keep forgetting the camera when I go to spend time with him and the others.

He is for sure a wonderful little guy. He loves to coo and dance  .

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looking forward to pics, Hilly!

One thing about Mr. Burns, he is personality personified! Just his expression makes me grin! He just "looks" like he's lookin' for "trouble!" 

Wonder if he will ever grow any more feathers? The ones he has now are just a delight (and, hopefully, HE doesn't mind!). He's just as cute as can be! Sure can't get HIM confused with other pijies!  

With love, hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------

